# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Fantasy Football

## Davo'o

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
¡Ամիգոս! 
Բոլորիդ հրավիրում եմ Fantasy Football խաղալու uefa.com-ում,http://en.uclfantasy.uefa.com/M/home.mc, եկեք մրցենք ու տեսնենք, թե ով է լավագույն Ֆենտեզի Մենեջերը, : Ովքեր արդեն գիտեն, թե ինչ է ֆենտեզին և ունեն գրանցված թիմ պարզապես ավելացրեք այս կոդը լիգաներ բաժնում սա Dar Akumb լիգայի կոդն է 134268-37914 : Թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջին ժամկենտն է Փետրվարի 20-ը ժամը 23.30 /Երեւանի ժամանակով/ 
Ովքեր չգիտեն, նրանց համար ավելի մանրամասն: Ֆենտեզի ֆուտբոլը շատ գրավիչ խաղ է, որին մասնակցում են հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ աշխարհի տարբեր անկյուններում: Խաղի իմաստը կայանում է հետևալում. մասնակցին տրվում է երևակայական 100 միլիոն եվրո, բայց ես անվանում եմ 100 դրամ , չեմպիոնների լիգայի մասնակից թիմերից պետք է այդ գումարի սահմաններում  տարբեր թիմերի խաղացողներից մեկ թիմ կազմել: Յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ ունի իր արժեքը: Թիմը կազմելուց հետո մնում է սպասել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի իրական հանդիպումների արդյուներին, եթե օրինակ դուք գնել Լեմպարդին ու նա Պորտոյի հետ խաղում խփի մեկ գոլ /5 միավոր/, կատարի 
մեկ գոլային փոխանցում/3 միավոր/ և Չելսին գոլ բաց չթողնի /2 միավոր/, ապա Լեմպարդը կբերի ձեր թիմին 10 միավոր: Միավորների մասին ավելի մանրամասն հիմա կգրեմ: 
Ուրեմն, սկզբի համար մտեք www.uefa.com հետո Uefa Champions League Fantasy Football, կամ միանգամից այս հղումով http://en.uclfantasy.uefa.com/M/home.mc, գրանցումը հաջող ավարտելուց հետո մտցրեք ձեր e-mailը և passwordը: 
հետո 
1.Ընտրեք ձեր թիմի մարզաշապիկի գույները 
2.Թիմի անունը 
3. Սիրելի թիմը 
4. no email 
Ու սկսեք հավաքել թիմը, յուրաքանչյուր թիմից կարելի է գնել առավելագույնը 4 ֆուտբոլիստ: Շատ կարևոր է ճիշտ թիմի ավագի ընտրությունը: Նրա վաստակած բոլոր միավորները բազմապատկվում են երկուսով: 
Բարեհաջող թիմը հավաքելուց հետո սեղմեք enter team. Հետո Leagues, ու մտցրեք այս կոդը 134268-37914  Սա հնարավորություն կտա տեսնել միմյանց թիմերը: 
Ամեն փուլից հետո կարող եք անել տրանսֆերներ, առաջին տրանսֆերը անվճար է, յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդից հետո ձեր հավաքած միավորներից կհանվի 2 միավոր: 

Միավորները հաշվարկվում են այսպես. 
Խաղին մասնակցելու համար - 1 միավոր 
Խաղին առնվազն 60 րոպե մասնակցելու համար - 2 միավոր 
Ձեր դարպասապահի կամ պաշտպանների խփած յուրաքանչյուր գոլը - 6 միավոր 
Կիսապաշտպանի խփած գոլը -5 միավոր 
Հարձակվողի խփած գոլը- 4 միավոր 
Գոլային փոխանցումը - 3 միավոր 
Դարպասապահը 0 գոլ բաց թողնելու դեպքում /պետք է 60 րոպե մասնակցած լինի խաղին/ - 4 միավոր 
Պաշտպանները 0 գոլ բաց թողնելու դեպքում /պետք է 60 րոպե մասնակցած լինեն խաղին/ - 4 միավոր 
Կիսապաշտպանները 0 գոլ բաց թողնելու դեպքում /պետք է 60 րոպե մասնակցած լինեն խաղին/ - 2 միավոր 
Յուրաքանչյուր հետ մղված 11մ. - 5 միավոր 
Յուրաքանչյուր վրիպած 11մ. - /-2/ 
Պաշտպանների կամ դարպասապահի բաց թողած 2 գոլի դեպքում - /-1/ 
Դեղին քարտ /-1/ 
Կարմիր քարտ/-3/ 
3 սեյվ- 1 միավոր 
11մ. վաստակելու համար 1 միավոր 
11մ. սարքելու համար /-1/ 

Եթե կան հարցեր գրեք, սիրով կպատասխանեմ: Ntv plus-ի ֆորումի ժողովրդով խաղում ենք շատ հետաքրքրիր է, չեմ կասկածում, որ ձեզ հետ ավելի հետաքրքիր է լինելու: 
Թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջին ժամկենտն է Փետրվարի 20-ը ժամը 23.30 /Երեւանի ժամանակով/

----------


## Taurus

էս ինց կայֆ բանա, դզեց, ժող արագ մտեք գրանցվեք :Hands Up:

----------


## Guest

Ես արդեն երկու տարի ա խաղում եմ :Smile:  Իրոք որ հետաքրքիր բան ա:

----------


## PygmaliOn

ես էլ փորձեմ :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ես արդեն երկու տարի ա խաղում եմ :


 Հաջողություններ կա՞ն: Կարող ես հիշել ամենաբարձր արդյունքդ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ես էլ փորձեմ


 Չի ստացվու՞մ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Եվրո-2008-ի թիմս սարքեցի: Հետո՞ ինչ պետք ա անեմ:

----------


## Davo'o

Պիտի սպասես խաղերին ու բալետ անես քո ընտրած ֆուտբոլիստներին: Չեմպիոնների լիգա հավաքի, համ նոր է սկսվում, այսինքն հիմա 0-0 է հաշիվը, համ էլ ակումբի լիգա մտի, կտեսնենք, թե ով է ակումբի լավագույն ֆանտազի մենեջերը  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

մտանք...

----------


## Davo'o

Լիգան որոշել եմ վերանվանել Դավիթ Գալստյան :Smile:  : Լիգայի թիմերի մենեջերների 66.6 տոկոսի անունը Դավիթ Գալստյան է: Ես երկու թիմով եմ խաղում :Smile:  , երորդ թիմի մենեջեր Դավիթ Գալսյանին ջերմ ջերմ բարևներ…  :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

Բայց երրորդ Դավիդը տարբերվում ա!
Ես երկու թիմով եմ մասնակցում, մի քիչ չեսնի չի, բայց էնքան շատ են խաղացողները, որ չգիտեմ ում ընտրեմ:
*Ուշադրություն*, դուք ունեք հնարավորություն մասնակցելու, միայն այսօր մինչև ժամը 23:30 գրանցվեք, հավաքեք ձեր թիմը և միացեք մեզ, արդեն կան 4 մասնակից և 6 թիմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես ալ գրանցվեցի  :Wink:  Բայց փողը  քիչ էր: մի երկու հոգի անկապ առա:

----------


## Taurus

և այսպես ակումբից մասնակցում են՝


*Թիմի անունը*, .......... *մարզիչը կամ Manager-ը

*1.The Best.............. Հայկ մանթաշյան (Guest)
2.¡hala Madrid!......... Դավիթ Գալստյա (Davoo)
3.Atletico de Avan ....Դավիթ Գալստյան (Davoo)
4.David................... Դավիթ Գալստյան (էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ) 
5.Taurus.................. Էդվարդ Գևորգյան (Taurus)
6.R.F. Athletic.......... Էդվարդ Գևորգյան (Taurus) 
7.AM....................... Ներսես Ազնաուրյան (Ներսես_AM)




> Ես ալ գրանցվեցի  Բայց փողը  քիչ էր: մի երկու հոգի անկապ առա:


մենակ դու չես, սաղն էլ մի երկու հօգի անկապ են առել, բայց գիտես իմ երրկրորդ թիմում այնպես ստացվեց , որ անկապ մարդ չեղավ, բայց էն "մոռթողներից" էլ քիչ են

----------


## Davo'o

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը առաջին 4 խաղերից հետո: 
1 ¡hala Madrid! Davit Galstyan 48 
2 The Best Hayk Mantashyan 34 
3 R.F. Athletic Edd georg 33  
4 Atletico de Avan Davit Galstyan 15 
5 Taurus Edd Gevorgyan 10 
6 David David Galstyan 9  
7 AM Nerses Aznauryan 8

----------


## Taurus

արդյունքները առաջին փուjից հետո՝

*Թիմի անունը* .......... *մարզիչը կամ Manager-ը* ......................*միավորը*

1. ¡hala Madrid!......... Դավիթ Գալստյա (Davoo)..................................*48*
2. R.F. Athletic.......... Էդվարդ Գևորգյան (Taurus)............................... *45*
3. The Best.............. Հայկ մանթաշյան (Guest)....................................*44*
4. Taurus.................. Էդվարդ Գևորգյան (Taurus)................................*31*
5. Atletico de Avan ....Դավիթ Գալստյան (Davoo).................................*30*
6. AM....................... Ներսես Ազնաուրյան (Ներսես_AM).....................*26*
7. David................... Դավիթ Գալստյան (էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ)................*24*

----------


## Davo'o

Թույլ խաղացինք, բայց դե կարևորը, որ սենսացիա չեղավ ու ես եմ առաջատարը: :Hands Up:  :

----------


## Taurus

Ես առաջին անգամ էի մասնակցում, ու կարծես թե արդեն հասկացա իմաստը, երրկրորդ տեղը լավ արդյունք ա, ու էտքան էլ հետ չեմ Դավոից, կփորձենք ավելի լավ խաղալ, Մենք չենք վախենում հեղինակություններից :Wink:  , ուղղակի հիմնական շեշտը դրել էի Ինտեռի ու բարսելոնայի վրա, մենակ դեկուն արդարացրեց սպասելիքները, դե ինչ սպասենք երկու շաբաթ, ու տրանսֆերը կարելի է արդեն օգտագործել :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> հեղինակություններից


Մեռա ծիծաղից  :Tongue:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ավելացրեք այս կոդը լիգաներ բաժնում սա Dar Akumb լիգայի կոդն է 134268-37914 :


էս մոմենտը չեմ ջոգում  :Think:

----------


## Davo'o

Ապեր, որ թիմը հավքում պրծնում ես, վերեւի մասում կնոպկա կա Leagues. Ըտեղ քլիք արա, կոդ մտցնելու տեղ կբացի: Ըտեղ մտցրա էս կոդը: Դրանից հետո արդեն քո թիմի աջ մասում կտեսնես "Dar" Akumb. Ըտեղ, որ կտցնես կտեսնես մեր թիմերը:
Դավիթ Հայրիյանը ո՞վ ա: Բարի Գալուստ

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Դավիթ Հայրիյանը ո՞վ ա: Բարի Գալուստ


Ես եմ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ ես կա՞մ:

----------


## Davo'o

Նոր մարդիկ եմ տեսնում  :Smile:  ԲԱՐԻ ԳԱԼՈՒՍՏ 
ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ ԱՐՍԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ
ՎԻՎԱ ՌՈՄԱ   ԱԲԵԼՅԱՆ ՀԱՅԿ

----------


## Աբելյան

ուրեմն կամ  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ժող ով ա Արսեն Մանուկյանը?
Arss? դու ես :Smile:  

*Թիմի անունը* .......... *մարզիչը կամ Manager-ը* ......................*միավորը*

1. ¡hala Madrid!......... Դավիթ Գալստյա (Davoo)..................................*48*
2. R.F. Athletic.......... Էդվարդ Գևորգյան (Taurus)............................... *45*
3. The Best.............. Հայկ մանթաշյան (Guest)....................................*44*
4.HAYASTAN............Արսեն Մանուկյան..............................................*42*
5. Taurus.................. Էդվարդ Գևորգյան (Taurus)................................*31*
6. Atletico de Avan ....Դավիթ Գալստյան (Davoo).................................*30*
7. AM....................... Ներսես Ազնաուրյան (Ներսես_AM).....................*26*
8. David................... Դավիթ Գալստյան (էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ)................*24* 
9. Real AM................Դավիթ Հայրիյան (PygmaliOn)..............................*0*
10.VivaRoma.............Հայկ  Աբելյան (N.I.G.G.A.)....................................*0*

----------


## Davo'o

Այսօր կայանալիք չորս խաղերից առաջ մրցաշարային աղյուսակն ընդունել է հետեւյալ տեսքը.
# Team                                   Manager                Matchday Total 
1 AM                                      Nerses Aznauryan      33          59 
2 Taurus                                 Edd Gevorgyan           26         57 
3 HAYASTAN                      Arsen Manukyan        21         57 
4 The Best                              Hayk Mantashyan      10         54 
5 R.F. Athletic                        Edd georg                    15         54 
6 www.realmadrid.am         Davit Galstyan             2          50 
7 David                                    David Galstyan          14         38 
8 VivaRoma                            Abelyan Hayk           27         27 
9 Real AM                               David Hayriyan          9            9

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Shok:   :Shok:  էս աչքի՞ս ա երևում: Թե իսկականից առաջին տեղնեմ: Բայց դե կիջնեմ մի մտածեք, 4 հոգի Բարսայից էին:  :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

չէ, մի ասա, կարգին էլ թիմ ունես :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Team........................... Manager ....................Matchday ...............Total 
1 www.realmadrid.am ......Davit Galstyan  ...............55 .................... 103 
2 The Best  .....................Hayk Mantashyan  ..........48  ......................92 
3 R.F. Athletic  ................Edd georg  ......................53  ......................92 
4 HAYASTAN ............... Arsen Manukyan ........... 40 ..................... 76 
5 Taurus  .......................Edd Gevorgyan  ...............42  ......................73
6 AM  ...........................Nerses Aznauryan ........... 38 ..................... 64 
7 David  .........................David Galstyan  ...............29 ..................... 53 
8 Real AM ................... David Hayriyan ............... 36  ......................36 
9 VivaRoma  ...................Abelyan Hayk  ................34 ..................... 34

----------


## Davo'o

Էխխխ, նույնիսկ գլուխ գովելու տրամադրություն չունեմ: Վախ «Ռեալ» ջան  :Sad:

----------


## Davo'o

Վաղը կվերսկսվի չեմպիոնների լիգան: Իսկական ժամանակն է տրանսֆերներ անելու համար: Հիշեցնեմ կամ տեղեկացնեմ, որ այս փուլից առաջ (1/4 եզրափակիչ, առաջին խաղեր) տրանսֆերներն անվճար են: Այսնինքն կարելի է կատարել անսահմանափակ քանակությամբ փոփոխություններ, առանց որեւէ միավոր կորցնելու:

----------


## Taurus

Ես արդեն հավաքեցի, այնպես ստացվեց, որ "Անգլիացիները" գերակշռում են :Think:

----------


## Guest

> Ես արդեն հավաքեցի, այնպես ստացվեց, որ "Անգլիացիները" գերակշռում են


Իմ մոտ էլ են անգլիացիները գերակշռում :LOL:  4 Մանչից, 4 Չելսիից, 3 Լիվերպուլից, մել էլ ավել փող կար՝ զամենների մեջ Կայտն ա նստած:

----------


## Davo'o

# Team Manager Matchday Total 
1 The Best Hayk Mantashyan 37 129 
2 R.F. Athletic Edd georg 32 124 
3 www.realmadrid.am Davit Galstyan 11 114 
4 AM Nerses Aznauryan 28 92 
5 Taurus Edd Gevorgyan 16 89 
6 HAYASTAN Arsen Manukyan 12 88 
7 David David Galstyan 23 76 
8 Real AM David Hayriyan 39 75 
9 VivaRoma Abelyan Hayk 9 43

----------


## Davo'o

Նոր առաջատար ունենք:   :Hands Up:  ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ :Hands Up:  

# Team Manager Matchday Total 
1 R.F. Athletic Edd georg 54 146 
2 The Best Hayk Mantashyan 51 143 
3 www.realmadrid.am Davit Galstyan 33 136 
4 Taurus Edd Gevorgyan 40 113 
5 HAYASTAN Arsen Manukyan 33 109 
6 AM Nerses Aznauryan 44 108 
7 Real AM David Hayriyan 59 95 
8 David David Galstyan 40 93 
9 VivaRoma Abelyan Hayk 23 57

----------


## Davo'o

Չգիտեմ ինչ պայմաններում, բայց լիգայի կոդը փոխվել է :Think:  :  Madridist միացիր լիգային այս կոդով: 133169-37914

----------


## Taurus

# Team Manager ....................Matchday .......Total 
1  chamartin Vanya M ......................68 ..........208 
2 The Best Hayk Mantashyan ..........58 ..........201 
3 R.F. Athletic Edd georg .................52 ..........196 
4 www.realmadrid.am Davit Galstyan 36 ..........172 
5 Taurus Edd Gevorgyan ..................52 ..........165 
6 AM Nerses Aznauryan ..................54 ..........162 
7 HAYASTAN Arsen Manukyan........ 45 ..........152 
8 David David Galstyan ....................48 ..........135 
9 Real AM David Hayriyan ................49 ..........116 
10 VivaRoma Abelyan Hayk ..............29 ..........72

----------


## Taurus

ըհըն մի քիչ մոտեցանք!


 TEAM...........................Coach...................matcday..Total
1 chamartin................... Vanya M ...................29 .......290 
2 The Best ....................Hayk Mantashyan..... 18 ........288 
3 R.F. Athletic ...............Edd georg .................33 ........282 
4 Taurus....................... Edd Gevorgyan .........37 ........258 
5 AM ............................Nerses Aznauryan .....31 ........250 
6 www.realmadrid.am .....Davit Galstyan .........10 ........226 
7 David .........................David Galstyan ........28.........215 
8 HAYASTAN................ Arsen Manukyan...... 24 .......209 
9 Real AM .....................David Hayriyan .........29 .......169 
10 VivaRoma .................Abelyan Hayk ..........28....... 131

----------


## REAL_ist

Հայկը դու են ապեր?
ինչ պայքարա եթում :Hands Up:  ,
կրողին մրցանակ հասնումա? :Blush:

----------


## Davo'o

Ես եմ գլխավոր հովանավորը: Հաղթողը ստանում է հմմմմմ ի՞նչ ասեմ... 10.000 դրամ  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

նաի հա,ասելես :Ok:

----------


## Davo'o

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

1..........	chamartin.....................	Vanya M......................	28........	335
2..........	The Best........................	Hayk Mantashyan......	33........	329
3..........	R.F. Athletic.................	Edd georg.....................	23........	326
4..........	Taurus...........................	Edd Gevorgyan...........	22........	295
5..........	AM................................	Nerses Aznauryan.......	21........	285
6..........	David.............................	David Galstyan............	31........	274
7..........	www.realmadrid.am..	Davit Galstyan.............	13........	265
8..........	HAYASTAN................	Arsen Manukyan........	22........	243
9..........	Real AM.......................	David Hayriyan...........	28........	212
10........	VivaRoma....................	Abelyan Hayk	.............18........	160

վերջնական աղյունակը
հաղթանաաաակ :Yahoo:  :Smile: 



> Ես եմ գլխավոր հովանավորը: Հաղթողը ստանում է հմմմմմ ի՞նչ ասեմ... 10.000 դրամ


Դավ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## John

շնորհավոր

----------


## Taurus

վայ մորացել եի զամենաները , տրանսֆերները, բայց դե ելի ոչինչ, 23 միավոր հեչից  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

չմոռանաս մաղարիչ անես  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Չսկսենք մի հատ էլ , ամնեասկզբից?
Հըն Դավ ինչ կասես?

----------


## Ֆելո

բայց երևի խմբային փուլից հետոյա սկսելու :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե հա,Դավոն էլ թող կազմակերպիչ չլնի,տենց էլ մրցանակս չտվեց :Beee:

----------


## Davo'o

Ֆանտազի Ֆուտբոլը վերադառնում է: Սկսում են 2007-08 մրցաշրջանը: 
¡Ամիգոս! 
Բոլորիդ հրավիրում եմ Fantasy Football խաղալու uefa.com-ում,http://en.uclfantasy.uefa.com/M/home.mc, եկեք մրցենք ու տեսնենք, թե ով է լավագույն Ֆենտեզի Մենեջերը, : Ովքեր արդեն գիտեն, թե ինչ է ֆենտեզին և ունեն գրանցված թիմ պարզապես ավելացրեք այս կոդը լիգաներ բաժնում սա  Akumb.am լիգայի կոդն է  91380-15851 : Թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջին ժամկենտն է Սեպտեմբերի 18-ը ժամը 23.30 /Երեւանի ժամանակով/ 
Ովքեր չգիտեն, նրանց համար ավելի մանրամասն: Ֆենտեզի ֆուտբոլը շատ գրավիչ խաղ է, որին մասնակցում են հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ աշխարհի տարբեր անկյուններում: Խաղի իմաստը կայանում է հետևալում. մասնակցին տրվում է երևակայական 100 միլիոն եվրո, բայց ես անվանում եմ 100 դրամ , չեմպիոնների լիգայի մասնակից թիմերից պետք է այդ գումարի սահմաններում տարբեր թիմերի խաղացողներից մեկ թիմ կազմել: Յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ ունի իր արժեքը: Թիմը կազմելուց հետո մնում է սպասել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի իրական հանդիպումների արդյուներին, եթե օրինակ դուք գնել Լեմպարդին ու նա Պորտոյի հետ խաղում խփի մեկ գոլ /5 միավոր/, կատարի 
մեկ գոլային փոխանցում/3 միավոր/ և Չելսին գոլ բաց չթողնի /2 միավոր/, ապա Լեմպարդը կբերի ձեր թիմին 10 միավոր: Միավորների մասին ավելի մանրամասն հիմա կգրեմ: 
Ուրեմն, սկզբի համար մտեք www.uefa.com հետո Uefa Champions League Fantasy Football, կամ միանգամից այս հղումով http://en.uclfantasy.uefa.com/M/home.mc, գրանցումը հաջող ավարտելուց հետո մտցրեք ձեր e-mailը և passwordը: 
հետո 
1.Ընտրեք ձեր թիմի մարզաշապիկի գույները 
2.Թիմի անունը 
3. Սիրելի թիմը 
4. no email 
Ու սկսեք հավաքել թիմը, յուրաքանչյուր թիմից կարելի է գնել առավելագույնը 4 ֆուտբոլիստ: Շատ կարևոր է ճիշտ թիմի ավագի ընտրությունը: Նրա վաստակած բոլոր միավորները բազմապատկվում են երկուսով: 
Բարեհաջող թիմը հավաքելուց հետո սեղմեք enter team. Հետո Leagues, ու մտցրեք այս կոդը 91380-15851 Սա հնարավորություն կտա տեսնել միմյանց թիմերը: 
Ամեն փուլից հետո կարող եք անել տրանսֆերներ, առաջին տրանսֆերը անվճար է, յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդից հետո ձեր հավաքած միավորներից կհանվի 2 միավոր: 

Միավորները հաշվարկվում են այսպես. 
Խաղին մասնակցելու համար - 1 միավոր 
Խաղին առնվազն 60 րոպե մասնակցելու համար - 2 միավոր 
Ձեր դարպասապահի կամ պաշտպանների խփած յուրաքանչյուր գոլը - 6 միավոր 
Կիսապաշտպանի խփած գոլը -5 միավոր 
Հարձակվողի խփած գոլը- 4 միավոր 
Գոլային փոխանցումը - 3 միավոր 
Դարպասապահը 0 գոլ բաց թողնելու դեպքում /պետք է 60 րոպե մասնակցած լինի խաղին/ - 4 միավոր 
Պաշտպանները 0 գոլ բաց թողնելու դեպքում /պետք է 60 րոպե մասնակցած լինեն խաղին/ - 4 միավոր 
Կիսապաշտպանները 0 գոլ բաց թողնելու դեպքում /պետք է 60 րոպե մասնակցած լինեն խաղին/ - 2 միավոր 
Յուրաքանչյուր հետ մղված 11մ. - 5 միավոր 
Յուրաքանչյուր վրիպած 11մ. - /-2/ 
Պաշտպանների կամ դարպասապահի բաց թողած 2 գոլի դեպքում - /-1/ 
Դեղին քարտ /-1/ 
Կարմիր քարտ/-3/ 
3 սեյվ- 1 միավոր 
11մ. վաստակելու համար 1 միավոր 
11մ. սարքելու համար /-1/ 

Եթե կան հարցեր գրեք, սիրով կպատասխանեմ: Ntv plus-ի ֆորումի ժողովրդով խաղում ենք շատ հետաքրքրիր է, չեմ կասկածում, որ ձեզ հետ ավելի հետաքրքիր է լինելու: 
Թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջին ժամկենտն է Սեպտեմբերի 18-ը ժամը 23.30 /Երեւանի ժամանակով/

«ԱԿՈՒՄԲԻ» ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖԱՆՏԱԶԻ ՄԵՆԵՋԵՐԻՆ ՍՊԱՍՈՒՄ է ՀԱճԵԼԻ ԱՆԱԿՆԿԱԼ  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

և այսպես արդեն կա 4 թիմ, արագ գրանցվեք, որ հետո չասեք, վայ բա ես չգիտեի!
Team..................  ...	Manager
Madridist............... 	..Vanya M
RealMadrid.am.. 	.....Davit Galstyan
R.F.Athletic ..	.........Edd Gevorgyan
Galstyan 	................David Galstyan

----------


## Taurus

առաջին տուրի արդյունքները՝

#........ Team........................... Manager.......Matchday....... Total 
1 FC MIKA.......................... FC MIKA.......... 57................. 57 
2 Armenia ......................Hayk Hakobyan ....55................. 55 
3 F.C. BOBO........................ B O B O............ 43................. 43 
3 Barça.......................... Karen Proffootball. 43................. 43 
5 Madridist..................... Vanya M................ 42................ 42 
6 Apsara................... Hayk Mantashyan....... 40................ 40 
6 R.F.Athletic ...............Edd Gevorgyan....... 40................ 40 
8 RealMadrid.am ............Davit Galstyan..... 36 ................36

----------


## Ֆելո

> առաջին տուրի արդյունքները՝
> 
> #........ Team........................... Manager.......Matchday....... Total 
> 1 FC MIKA.......................... FC MIKA.......... 57................. 57 
> 2 Armenia ......................Hayk Hakobyan ....55................. 55 
> 3 F.C. BOBO........................ B O B O............ 43................. 43 
> 3 Barça.......................... Karen Proffootball. 43................. 43 
> 5 Madridist..................... Vanya M................ 42................ 42 
> 6 Apsara................... Hayk Mantashyan....... 40................ 40 
> ...


բա ես՞ :Angry2: 
9. Galstyan.........................David Galstyan ........29...............29

----------


## FC-MIKA

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ որ ձև հնարավորա Manager-ի անունը փոխել ?

----------


## Davo'o

FC-MIKA 

Մտիր HELP, բացվող պատուհանի վերջին տողում սեղմիր help-ը: Հետո աջ կողմի սունյակից ընտրիր ներքեւից չորրորդ տողը՝ Changing your details: Մտիր այստեղ՝ Use the User Profile page. Արա փոփոխությունները, չմոռանաս պտիչկա դնել I have read and agree to the Terms and Conditions-ի առաջ:  :Smile: եւ MODIFY: 

Շնորհավորում եմ լավ մեկնարկելու համար:  :Hands Up:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> FC-MIKA 
> 
> Մտիր HELP, բացվող պատուհանի վերջին տողում սեղմիր help-ը: Հետո աջ կողմի սունյակից ընտրիր ներքեւից չորրորդ տողը՝ Changing your details: Մտիր այստեղ՝ Use the User Profile page. Արա փոփոխությունները, չմոռանաս պտիչկա դնել I have read and agree to the Terms and Conditions-ի առաջ: եւ MODIFY:


մերսի.




> Շնորհավորում եմ լավ մեկնարկելու համար:


մի հատ էլ մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Թուու չհասցրեցի տղեք բայց գրանցված եմ կարողա՞արենամ մասնակցել

----------


## Taurus

> Թուու չհասցրեցի տղեք բայց գրանցված եմ կարողա՞արենամ մասնակցել


Հա կարաս join եղիր ու ֆսյո

----------


## Սամվել

Գրանցվեց

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես էլ միացա :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

2-րդ փուլի արդյունքները :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

Հայաստանը գտնվում է 39-րդ տեղում 52.2 միջին արդյունքով. ընդհանուր երկրների թիվը 118-ն է

----------


## REAL_ist

1.	Armenia------------Hayk Hakobyan-------56-----172
2.	Madridist-----------Optimist Realist---------85-----168
3.	Barça---------------Karen Proffootball------64-----142
4.	FC MIKA-----------G R I S H	---------------48-----133
5.	F.C. BOB------------B O B O----------------65-----129
6.	R.F.Athletic----------Edd Gevorgyan	-------35-----127
7.	Apsara---------------Hayk Mantashyan-----44-----125
8.	RealMadrid.am------Davit Galstyan---------39-----119
9.	Galstyan-------------David Galstyan---------43-----112
10.	vahik-----------------Vahe Proffootball-----35-----76
11.	Samvel Antanyan----Samvel Antanyan-----24-----57

լավել մոտիկացանք :Cool:

----------


## Davo'o

> 2.	Madridist-----------Optimist Realist---------85




85 միավոր :Hands Up: , ապրի Ֆաբրեգասը եւ ապրես դու  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> 85 միավոր, ապրի Ֆաբրեգասը եւ ապրես դու


մերսի
ռեկորդդ խփելեմ?
Հայաստանում ամենաշատը ես տուռում եսեմ հավքե :Tsamon:

----------


## Davo'o

> մերսի
> ռեկորդդ խփելեմ?
> Հայաստանում ամենաշատը ես տուռում եսեմ հավքե




Խփել ես  :Tongue:

----------


## Barça

տղեք կարողա իմանաք ոնցեն profile edit անում թե չի լինում?
մեկել լիգայի անունը ոնցեն փոխում?

----------


## BOBO

Կարծեմ են հելփ(պոմշչ) էս մտնում(կամ դրա նման մի բան) ընդեղից լինկ ա տալիս պռոֆիլը եդիթ անելու:

----------


## Davo'o

> տղեք կարողա իմանաք ոնցեն profile edit անում թե չի լինում?


Help-> You can find additional help on the *help* page.->Changing your details ->Use the *User Profile* page. ->փոփոխություններից հետո MODIFY 




> մեկել լիգայի անունը ոնցեն փոխում?


Լիգայի կոդը կարող է փոխել միայն լիգայի  ադմիիստրատորը /նա ով սարքել է/:  Բացում ես լիգան այնտեղ կա Administer league կամ Administer: Մտնում ես այդտեղ, կատարում փոփոխությունները եւ Make changes :

----------


## Barça

Մերսի տղեք ջան, արդեն ստացվեց.

----------


## Armeno

Գրանցվել եմ, ուզում եմ ակումբի լիգա մտնել, ո՞նց անեմ

----------


## Davo'o

> Գրանցվել եմ, ուզում եմ ակումբի լիգա մտնել, ո՞նց անեմ



Բարեհաջող թիմը հավաքելուց հետո սեղմեք enter team. Հետո Leagues, ու մտցրեք այս կոդը 91380-15851 Սա հնարավորություն կտա տեսնել միմյանց թիմերը:

----------


## Davo'o

# Team Manager Matchday Total 
1 Armenia Hayk Hakobyan 53 225 
2 Madridist_RM.am Optimist REAList 47 213 
3 Barça Karen ZoneFootball.net 44 186 
4 R.F.Athletic Edd Gevorgyan 44 169 
5 Apsara Hayk Mantashyan 43 166 
6 FC MIKA G R I S H 47 164 
7 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 44 163 
8 F.C. BOBO B O B O 32 161 
9 Galstyan David Galstyan 40 150 
10 vahik Vahe Proffootball 61 135 
11 Samvel Antanyan Samvel Antanyan 51 108 

Հայկ Հակոբյանն ո՞վ ա: H.A.Y.K.O ?

----------


## Սամվել

51 Ասում եմ չէ սաստավները պետք չի փոխել...պետքա միշտ մոռանալ  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փաստորեն ամենաշատը ես եմ հավաքել էս տուրում:Լավա,ահագին մոտիկցանք 1 տուր շատ անցկացնողներին:

----------


## _Hayk_

> # Team Manager Matchday Total 
> 1 Armenia Hayk Hakobyan 53 225 
> 2 Madridist_RM.am Optimist REAList 47 213 
> 3 Barça Karen ZoneFootball.net 44 186 
> 4 R.F.Athletic Edd Gevorgyan 44 169 
> 5 Apsara Hayk Mantashyan 43 166 
> 6 FC MIKA G R I S H 47 164 
> 7 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 44 163 
> 8 F.C. BOBO B O B O 32 161 
> ...


Ես եմ :Smile: ուղղակի չեմ կարում հաճախակի ինտեռնետ մտնել

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Որ խմբային փուլը վերջանա սաստավները նորից ենկ ընտրելու?

----------


## Taurus

> Որ խմբային փուլը վերջանա սաստավները նորից ենք ընտրելու?


Հա, ու ըտենց ամեն փուլում

----------


## Legolas

taza tex baciq aseq esel mtnem arden tim sarqel em.

----------


## Davo'o

> taza tex baciq aseq esel mtnem arden tim sarqel em.


Լավ չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել, բայց երեւի էս պատասխանն ես ուզում: 

Բարեհաջող թիմը հավաքելուց հետո սեղմեք enter team. Հետո Leagues, ու մտցրեք այս կոդը 91380-15851 Սա հնարավորություն կտա տեսնել միմյանց թիմերը:

----------


## Legolas

> Լավ չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել, բայց երեւի էս պատասխանն ես ուզում: 
> 
> Բարեհաջող թիմը հավաքելուց հետո սեղմեք enter team. Հետո Leagues, ու մտցրեք այս կոդը 91380-15851 Սա հնարավորություն կտա տեսնել միմյանց թիմերը:


henc et ei uzum.
mersi

----------


## REAL_ist

1.Armenia--------------Hayk Hakobyan----------41---269
2.Madridist_RM.am---Optimist REAList----------56---265
3.Barça-----------------Karen ZoneFootball.net---58---241
4.R.F.Athletic-----------Edd Gevorgyan-----------65---228
5.FC MIKA-------------G R I S H------------------50---214
6.Apsara----------------Hayk Mantashyan--------43---209
7.RealMadrid.am-------Davit Galstyan------------38---201
8.F.C. BOBO------------B O B O------------------45	---194
9.vahik------------------Vahe Proffootball--------49---184
10.Galstyan--------------David Galstyan-----------33---183
11.Samvel Antanyan----Samvel Antanyan--------25---133
12.Real Kvartal----------Armen Markosyan-------31---55
13.Ararat----------------Samson qezinch-----------50---50
14.Armenio--------------Armenio Khachatryan---43---43

լավել մոտեցանք առաջատարին :Cool:

----------


## Armeno

Լավ ա վերջին տեղը չեմ, համ էլ ես 4-րդ տուրից եմ սկսել

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես առաջին տուրին չեմ մասնակցել,բայց արդեն 9-րդն եմ:

----------


## Ֆելո

վերջին արդյունքները :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Հլա 8-րդ տեղն եմ  :Smile: 
Ոչ առաջ եմ էթում ոչ հետ :Jpit:

----------


## Barça

բայց լավ չեղավ ես ոչ կարեցա զամեն անեմ ոչ տրանսֆեր, Ուեֆան գոնե նախազգուշացներ որ մի շաբաթ առաջ ա փակելու տրանսֆերը.

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ետ ՈւԵՖԱ–ի ինչնեմ ասել :Angry2: 
դրանց պատճառով անցած տուռի սաստավը մնաց :Angry2: 
հարամ էլավ……

----------


## Ֆելո

> բայց լավ չեղավ ես ոչ կարեցա զամեն անեմ ոչ տրանսֆեր, Ուեֆան գոնե նախազգուշացներ որ մի շաբաթ առաջ ա փակելու տրանսֆերը.


տուռը սկսվեց մի շաբաթ առաջ Միլանի խաղով. նենց որ ոչ մի առտառոց բան չի եղել :Wink:

----------


## Barça

երկուշաբթի օրը իմացա որ իմ սաստավից ով չի խաղալու, իսկ մինչև էտ ասած էր որ պետքա իրանք խաղային, իսկ ուեֆան տրանսֆերը փակել էր մի շաբաթ առաջ.

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խայտառակ եղա,թիմիցս մի քանի հոգի ընդհանրապես չխաղացին:

----------


## REAL_ist

թմիցս 5 հոգի չի խաղացել
առտառոցը են էր, որ մի շաբաթ առաջ խաղեր եղավ, ու մի շաբաթ առաջ պտի տռանսֆեռներ անեինք, պտի գոնե նենց անեին որ Միլանի խաղերից հետո լիներ տռանսֆեռ անել, պարզա են ֆուտբոլիսները որ մասնակցել էին էլ տռանսֆեռներին չմասնացեին

----------


## Davo'o

Ավարտվեց խմբային մրցաշարը: 
Վերջին տուրը մի քիչ անհաջող եղավ Միլանի խմբի խաղերի պատճառով, բայց դե բոլորն էլ նույն պայմաններում էին գտնվում: 
Ուզում եմ ամփոփել արդյունքները: Իհարկե ցանկության դեպքում ինքներդ կարող եք ուսումնասիրել դրանք, բայց ինչը ինձ հետաքրքիր է թվացել դա եմ ուզում նշել: Եվ այսպես շնորհավորում եմ  Հայկ Հակոբյանին, որի «Արմենիա» թիմը հաղթող դարձավ 321 միավորով /դա Հայաստանում 4-րդ արդյունքն է, իսկ ամբող աշխարհում 2675-րդը: Մեր՝ «Ակումբի»  լիգան գրավեց 3581-րդ տեղը 17029 լիգաների մեջ, դա նշանակում է, որ մենք ուժեղ ենք 14448 լիգայից  :Smile: : Մեր լիգայում խաղում էր 19 ֆենտեզի մենեջեր, ափսոս ոչ բոլորն են իսկապես դար ակումբից: 
Այլ հետաքրիր փաստեր, որոնց մասին տեղեկություն է տալիս ֆենտեզի ֆուտբոլը. 
1.Այս խաղի մասնակիցների մեջ  երկրպագուների ամենամեծ քանակը ունի Բարսելոնը /48180/, երկրորդը Մանչեսթերը /39749/, եւ երրորդը Ռեալը /36303/: 
2. Ահա դրիմ թիմը, այսինքն այն 11 ֆուտբոլիստները ովքեր, ըստ թվերի , առավելագույն օգուտն են տվել իրենց թիմերին 
1. Նիկոպոլիդիս /Օլիմպիակոս/ 29
2. Ռաֆինյա /Շալկե/ 30
3. Դանիել Ալվեշ /Սեւիլիա/ 29
*4. Կրիստիանու Ռոնալդու /Մանչեսթեր/ 43* / Սա լավագույն արդյունքն է: 
5. Ջերարդ /Լիվերպուլ/ 40
6. Պիրլո /Միլան/38
7. Ստոլտադիս /Օլիմպիակոս/ 36
8. Բենայուն /Լիվերպուլ/ 34
9. Կանուտե /Սեւիլիա/ 34
10. Վան Նիստելրոյ /Ռեալ/ 34
11. Ռոբինյո / Ռեալ/ 33

----------


## Ֆելո

բա նոր թիմ երբ ենք ընտրելու՞

----------


## Davo'o

Այսօր վերսկսվում է Չեմպիոնների Լիգան: Չմոռանաք թարմացնել ձեր թիմերը: Հիշեցնեմ կամ տեղեկացնեմ, որ փլեյ-օֆից առաջ կարել է կատարել անսահմանափակ քանակությամբ տրանսֆերներ, առանց տուգանային միավորների: 
Եթե կան նոր մասնակիցներ, հիշեցնեմ «Դար» Ակումբի լիգայի կոդը 91380-15851 :

----------


## BOBO

```
Akumb.am

Место: 4,220 / 17,344 	 
#	Команда		Игрок			            Тур	Всего
1	Armenia		 Hayk Hakobyan		            31	352
2	Barça		             Karen ZoneFootball.net	            40	322
3	R.F.Athletic	             Edd Gevorgyan		            34	320
4	Madridist_RM.am	 Madridist Realmadrid.am	31	316
5	RealMadrid.am	             Davit Galstyan		             51	291
6	Apsara		             Hayk Mantashyan		42	289
7	FC MIKA	             G R I S H			29	276
8	F.C. BOBO	             B O B O			37	270
9	Galstyan	             David Galstyan		            40	262
10	vahik		             Vahe Proffootball		40	244
11	Samvel Antanyan	Samvel Antanyan		45	228
12	Real Kvartal	             Armen Markosyan		38	130
13	Armenio		Armenio Khachatryan	             22	110
14	Ararat		             Samson qezinch		49	108
15	xxxx		             xxxx xxxxx		             41	88
16	VLO		             Garik Volos		             34	80
17	AFO	                          Eduard Asoyan	             44	73
18	Akunq	                          Arman Agabekyan	             44	70
19	Winner	                          Suren kapitan	                          41	70
20	Armenia_United	              nerses brutyan	                          68	68
21	Hasan	                           ryuj dfu	                          44	44
```

Էս Հասանը ովա? :Shok: 
Հայա? :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Էս տարի խաղում ենք? :Cool:

----------


## BOBO

Ես խաղում եմ :Goblin: 
akumb.am -ը կա թե թազա պտի սարքվի?

----------


## Davo'o

Կխաղանք, շուտ է դեռ:

----------


## BOBO

Չեմ ջոկում հաք են արել սրանց սայթը, ուզում եմ լոգին ըլնեմ ռեդիրեկտ ա ըլնում http://www1.uefa.com/user/login.html աչկիս պառոլները եթում ա դրանց :Think:

----------


## Legolas

> Էս Հասանը ովա?
> Հայա?


 :LOL: 
Ընգերսա, հիմա ծառայում ա ՀՀ բանակում:

----------


## Davo'o

Նոր «ֆենթեզի» մրցաշրջանը սկսված է: Առաջին փուլին մասնակցելու վերջնաժամկետը Սեպտեմբերի 16-ի 23.30-ն է /Երեւանի ժամանակով/: 
Մեր լիգայի նոր կոդն է *7815-2168:*

Խնդրում եմ չբաժանել բոլորին, այստեղ մրցում ենք միայն ակումբցիներով:  :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

Վերջնաժամկետին մնացել է մոտ 24 ժամ: Միացե՛ք զվարճանքին:  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վերջնաժամկետին մնացել է մոտ 24 ժամ: Միացե՛ք զվարճանքին:


Ես արդեն միացել եմ.. ու ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա արդեն խաղալու եմ  :Hands Up:  

Անցած տարի մի անգամ անկապ առանց կանոնները կարդալու սաստավ էի ընտրել ու մինչև վերջ պահել  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես էլ եմ էս տարի սկզբից մինչև վերջ մարտական տրամադրությամբ մասնակցելու...
Անցած տարի երկրորդ տուրից սկսեցի ու ոչ մի ձև չէի կարում հասնեի մնացածին...

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Akumb League* 

*1 CHLS Suren kapitan 84 166* 
2 R.F.Athletic Edd Gevorgyan 55 145 
3 Barcelona!! Samvel Antanyan 55 132 
4 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 49 131 
5 Madridist_ARM REAL _ist 54 131 
6 Arsenal Armenio Khachatryan 48 124 
7 FC Eldorado Vahe Zonefootball 44 122 
8 xxxxmmmm xxxx xxxxx 60 113 
9 F.C. BOBO B O B O 30 100

----------


## Yellow Raven

*1 R.F.Athletic Edd Gevorgyan 61 248* 
2 Arsenal Armenio Khachatryan 71 242 
3 CHLS Suren kapitan 47 237 
4 Madridist_ARM REAL _ist 45 212 
5 Barcelona!! Samvel Antanyan 41 208 
6 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 37 196 
7 FC Eldorado Vahe Zonefootball 47 190  :Sad: 
8 xxxxmmmm xxxx xxxxx 54 189 
9 F.C. BOBO B O B O 14 133

----------


## Davo'o

Հիշեցում, փլեյ օֆ փուլին մասնակցելու վերջաժամկետն է՝ փետրվարի 24-ը, Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 23:30-ը:

 :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

1 Arsenal Armenio Khachatryan 59 341 
 2 R.F.Athletic Edd Gevorgyan 46 330 
 3 CHLS Suren kapitan 29 297 
 4 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 48 289 
 5 FC Eldorado Vahe Zonefootball 49 278 
 6 Madridist_ARM REAL _ist 42 269 
 7 Barcelona!! Samvel Antanyan 23 254 
 8 xxxxmmmm xxxx xxxxx 42 249 

 :Smile:

----------

Legolas (15.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդ http://www.sports.ru/fantasy/ ազգային առաջնություններիննա, մտեք գրանցվեք, էս շաբաթ նոր սկսումա, գրանցվեք ակումբի լիգա սարքենք խաղանք :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր պրոյեկտա՞   Դժվար մի օրում հասցնենք շատ մարդով գրանցվենք,բայց փորձենք համենայն դեպս :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Օֆֆ Մոռացել էի էս անտեր ֆանտազի ֆուտբոլի մասին   :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ժողովուրդ http://www.sports.ru/fantasy/ ազգային առաջնություններիննա, մտեք գրանցվեք, էս շաբաթ նոր սկսումա, գրանցվեք ակումբի լիգա սարքենք խաղանք


Չէ,դուրս չեկավ էս.... Մի տեսակ լավը չի :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե փոփոխություններ ունեք անելու կազմերում,արեք :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես էլ չեմ խաղում.. չեմ հասցնի...

----------


## Yellow Raven

1 Arsenal Armenio Khachatryan 53 391 
 2 R.F.Athletic Edd Gevorgyan 47 377 
 3 CHLS Suren kapitan 47 344 
 4 Madridist_ARM REAL _ist 53 322 
 5 FC Eldorado Vahe Zonefootball 49 320 
 6 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 29 318 
 7 xxxxmmmm xxxx xxxxx 47 296 
 8 Barcelona!! Samvel Antanyan 30 284

----------

Legolas (15.03.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Ժողովուրդ Ուֆաի Ֆանտազին խաղում եք? թե մենակ sport.ru? :Think:

----------


## Legolas

> 1 Arsenal Armenio Khachatryan 53 391 
>  2 R.F.Athletic Edd Gevorgyan 47 377 
>  3 CHLS Suren kapitan 47 344 
>  4 Madridist_ARM REAL _ist 53 322 
>  5 FC Eldorado Vahe Zonefootball 49 320 
>  6 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 29 318 
>  7 xxxxmmmm xxxx xxxxx 47 296 
>  8 Barcelona!! Samvel Antanyan 30 284


Պերվին Legolas ն ա :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուշացումով տեղադրում եմ վերջնական մրցաշարային աղյուսակը :Smile: 

 1	Arsenal	Armenio Khachatryan	25	616
 2	R.F.Athletic	Edd Gevorgyan	45	568
 3	FC Eldorado	Vahe Zonefootball	39	536
 4	Madridist_ARM	REAL _ist	6	454
 5	xxxxmmmm	xxxx xxxxx	32	454
 6	CHLS	Suren kapitan	13	442
 7	RealMadrid.am	Davit Galstyan	13	411
 8	Barcelona!!	Samvel Antanyan	12	361

----------

Legolas (15.09.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

¡Ամիգոս!  

Կրկին եկել է իրական տարրերի ոչ իրական համադրության ժամանակը: Նորից պետք է գործի դնենք մեր ստեղծագործական երևակայության տարատեսակներից մեկը՝ ֆանտազիան: 
Սեպտեմբերի 15-ին մեկնարկում է ամենասպասված ակումբային մրցաշարը՝ Չեմպիոնների լիգան: Դա նշանակում է, որ մեկնարկում է նաև նոր Fantasy-ն:
«Դար» ԱԿՈՒՄԲ լիգայի նոր ծածկագիրը հետևյալն է՝ *24070-6230*:  Առաջին փուլում թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջնաժամկետն է 2009-ի սեպտեմբերի 15-ի՝  Երևանի ժամանակով 23:30-ը: Միացե՛ք: 
Խաղի կանոնները հայերեն լեզվով հնարավոր է գտնել այս թեմայի առաջին էջում: Եթե այն կարդալուց հետո  ինչ-որ բան անհասկանալի մնա, կարող եք գրել ինձ: Ուրախությամբ կպատասխանեմ: 
Առաջին փուլում թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջնաժամկետն է 2009-ի սեպտեմբերի 15-ի՝  Երևանի ժամանակով 23:30-ը:

----------

Legolas (15.09.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուռա, ես քանի ժամանակա սպասում էի ու անընդհատ գրում էր, որ շուտով կլինի… Վերջապես սկսվեց :Smile: 
Հետաքրքիր մրցաշրջանա սպասվում :Wink: 

Davo'o, Նտվ +-ի ծածկագիրն էլ ինձ գրի էլի նամակով, ուզում եմ շատամարդ խմբում էլ ուժերս փորձեմ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ամենակարևորը մոռացաք, հղումը` http://ru.uclfantasy.uefa.com/  :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

Միացեք նաև այս լիգային: Նոր բան է, տեսնենք ինչ է :Smile: : Դեմ առ դեմ լիգա: *24070-14567*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

գրանցեցի  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> ¡Ամիգոս!  
> 
> Կրկին եկել է իրական տարրերի ոչ իրական համադրության ժամանակը: Նորից պետք է գործի դնենք մեր ստեղծագործական երևակայության տարատեսակներից մեկը՝ ֆանտազիան: 
> Սեպտեմբերի 15-ին մեկնարկում է ամենասպասված ակումբային մրցաշարը՝ Չեմպիոնների լիգան: Դա նշանակում է, որ մեկնարկում է նաև նոր Fantasy-ն:
> «Դար» ԱԿՈՒՄԲ լիգայի նոր ծածկագիրը հետևյալն է՝ *24070-6230*:  Առաջին փուլում թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջնաժամկետն է 2009-ի սեպտեմբերի 15-ի՝  Երևանի ժամանակով 23:30-ը: Միացե՛ք: 
> Խաղի կանոնները հայերեն լեզվով հնարավոր է գտնել այս թեմայի առաջին էջում: Եթե այն կարդալուց հետո  ինչ-որ բան անհասկանալի մնա, կարող եք գրել ինձ: Ուրախությամբ կպատասխանեմ: 
> Առաջին փուլում թիմ մուտքագրելու վերջնաժամկետն է 2009-ի սեպտեմբերի 15-ի՝  Երևանի ժամանակով 23:30-ը:


Ես էլ գրանցվեցի :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> Ամենակարևորը մոռացաք, հղումը` http://ru.uclfantasy.uefa.com/


իա էս գործ ա, իմ դուրը շատ եկավ ... մենակ թե շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում ...
ոնց կարելիա ստեղ նայել տարբեր խաղացողների թիմերը ու արդյունքները ՞՞ թե չի կարելի ՞՞

----------


## Davo'o

> իա էս գործ ա, իմ դուրը շատ եկավ ... մենակ թե շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում ...
> ոնց կարելիա ստեղ նայել տարբեր խաղացողների թիմերը ու արդյունքները ՞՞ թե չի կարելի ՞՞


Կարելի է: Եթե ուզում ես մեր՝ «Դար» Ակումբ լիգայի թիմերը տեսնել, պիտի մտես մեր լիգա՝ Leagues  բաժնում մտցնելով 24070-6230 կոդը: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, վերևում կա Statistics: Այտնեղ՝ աջ մասում կարելի է տեսնել թիմերի դասավորությունը ընդհանրապես, ըստ երկրների և  ըստ սիրելի ակումբների:

----------


## Cesare

> Կարելի է: Եթե ուզում ես մեր՝ «Դար» Ակումբ լիգայի թիմերը տեսնել, պիտի մտես մեր լիգա՝ Leagues  բաժնում մտցնելով 24070-6230 կոդը: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, վերևում կա Statistics: Այտնեղ՝ աջ մասում կարելի է տեսնել թիմերի դասավորությունը ընդհանրապես, ըստ երկրների և  ըստ սիրելի ակումբների:


Միացավ չխնայեց ...
ստեղ առանց կոդն իմանալու չի կարելի ոչ մի լիգայի միանալ ??

----------


## Davo'o

> Միացավ չխնայեց ...
> ստեղ առանց կոդն իմանալու չի կարելի ոչ մի լիգայի միանալ ??


Private լիգաներին միանալու համար կոդն անհրաժեշտ է: Բայց կան նաև Public լիգաներ. այսինք կարել է միանալ որևէ պատահական լիգայի:

----------

Cesare (25.09.2009)

----------


## gegham2009

ֆուտբոլը կարգին սպորտա :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (24.09.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

Հպարտությամբ տեղադրում եմ մրցաշարային աղյուսակները առաջին երկու տուրերից հետո:  :Smile: 

Դասական լիգա


Դեմ առ դեմ լիգա

----------


## Legolas

> Հպարտությամբ տեղադրում եմ մրցաշարային աղյուսակները առաջին երկու տուրերից հետո: 
> 
> Դասական լիգա
> 
> 
> Դեմ առ դեմ լիգա


հաաաաաաաաա, էտ դու ես հա  տենց թափ հավաքել, էս էլ 2 տուր ա քեզ եմ փաստորեն նախանձում :LOL:  բայց շարունակի նույն տեմպով թեչէ գալու եմ անցնեմ:  :Diablo:

----------


## Davo'o

> հաաաաաաաաա, էտ դու ես հա  տենց թափ հավաքել, էս էլ 2 տուր ա քեզ եմ փաստորեն նախանձում բայց շարունակի նույն տեմպով թեչէ գալու եմ անցնեմ:


Ես չեմ, Կական ու Ռոնալդուն են :Smile: :

----------


## Cesare

> Հպարտությամբ տեղադրում եմ մրցաշարային աղյուսակները առաջին երկու տուրերից հետո: 
> 
> Դասական լիգա
> 
> 
> Դեմ առ դեմ լիգա


մի 2 բան հարցնեմ .
ստեղ ֆուտբոլիստին փոխելուց ինչ-որ բան մինուս լինում ա ??
մեկ ել ջոկերն ինչ ա ??

----------


## Yellow Raven

> մի 2 բան հարցնեմ .
> ստեղ ֆուտբոլիստին փոխելուց ինչ-որ բան մինուս լինում ա ??
> մեկ ել ջոկերն ինչ ա ??


Ամեն տուրում մեկ *անվճար* կարող ես անել մեկ փոփոխություն: Յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ փոփոխությունը քո վրա կնստի *2* միավոր :Smile: 

Ջոկերը ոնցոր թազա բանա, ես դեռ չեմ օգտվել, բայց իմաստը էնա, որ տուրերից մեկում կարող ես կատարել *անսահամանափակ* անվճար տրանսֆերներ՝ ակտիվացնելով Ջոկերի հնարավորությունը :Wink:

----------

Cesare (02.10.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> մի 2 բան հարցնեմ .
> ստեղ ֆուտբոլիստին փոխելուց ինչ-որ բան մինուս լինում ա ??
> մեկ ել ջոկերն ինչ ա ??


Առաջին հարցին Վահիկը ճիշտ պատասխան տվեց:  :Smile: 
Ջոկերի մասին. իսկապես նոր բան է և ես էլ երբեք չեմ օգտագորել: Թարգմանում եմ խաղի կայքից.  «Մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում մեկ անգամ կարող եք օգտագործել ջոկերը: Այն խաղային օրը, երբ կակտիվացնեք ջոկերը, բոլոր տրանսֆերները կլինեն անվճար և ոչ մի միավոր չի հանվի»:

----------

Cesare (02.10.2009)

----------


## Cesare

բա միավորների հաշվին լինում ա թանկ ֆուտբոլիստներին շատացնել, նենց որ վերջում թիմի արժեքը 100-ից մեծ լինի ?

----------


## GevSky

իսկ ես հիմա գրանցված եմ կարո՞ղ եմ միանալ դար ակումբին

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իսկ ես հիմա գրանցված եմ կարո՞ղ եմ միանալ դար ակումբին


Կարող ես, բայց ահագին դժվար կլինի մեզ հասնելը արդեն :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> բա միավորների հաշվին լինում ա թանկ ֆուտբոլիստներին շատացնել, նենց որ վերջում թիմի արժեքը 100-ից մեծ լինի ?


Տուրից տուր, կախված ֆուտբոլիստների ելույթներից, նրանց արժեքները աճում ու նվազում են, հետևաբար՝ թիմինը նույնպես:

----------


## GevSky

> Կարող ես, բայց ահագին դժվար կլինի մեզ հասնելը արդեն


հա ոչինչ ես միավորներ ունեմ համել կարևորը ձեր հետ լինեմ ինձ այդպես ավելի հետաքրքիր է: իսկ սենց անկապ օդում կախված եմ դա ավելի վատ է

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հա ոչինչ ես միավորներ ունեմ համել կարևորը ձեր հետ լինեմ ինձ այդպես ավելի հետաքրքիր է: իսկ սենց անկապ օդում կախված եմ դա ավելի վատ է


Ես ինչքան գիտեմ Լիգային միանալուց էդ լիգայում միավորներդ 0-ից են սկսվում հաշվարկվել :Think:  
Բայց կարողա նաև սխալվում եմ :Xeloq:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ես ինչքան գիտեմ Լիգային միանալուց էդ լիգայում միավորներդ 0-ից են սկսվում հաշվարկվել 
> Բայց կարողա նաև սխալվում եմ


Չէ, Վահիկ ջան, տենց բան չկա:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

ստորև ներկայացնում եմ Ակումբի ֆանտազի աղյուսակը 3 րդ տուրից հետո 
Լեմպոն տղայա, կյանքում չի քաշում :Yes:

----------

Davo'o (22.10.2009), Yellow Raven (22.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> բայց շարունակի նույն տեմպով թեչէ գալու եմ անցնեմ:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բա էս մյուսը չե՞ս ուզում դնես :Tongue: 

*1 FC Eldorado 5 0 1 255 15*   :Cool: 
 2 Legolas 4 0 2 283 12 
 3 RealMadrid.am 3 0 3 268 9 
 4 Zonefootball 3 0 3 250 9 
 5 Еl Мejor 2 0 4 227 6 
 6 Barsenal 1 0 5 220 3 

Тур 6
Legolas 55 : 27 RealMadrid.am 
Barsenal 35 : 41 Еl Мejor 
Zonefootball 37 : 44 FC Eldorado 

1/8 финала, первые матчи

Zonefootball v Legolas 
FC Eldorado v Barsenal 
Еl Мejor v RealMadrid.am

----------


## Legolas

> Բա էս մյուսը չե՞ս ուզում դնես
> 
> *1 FC Eldorado 5 0 1 255 15*  
>  2 Legolas 4 0 2 283 12 
>  3 RealMadrid.am 3 0 3 268 9 
>  4 Zonefootball 3 0 3 250 9 
>  5 Еl Мejor 2 0 4 227 6 
>  6 Barsenal 1 0 5 220 3 
> 
> ...


 :Jpit:  չէ առաջին տեղում չէի  ,ստվեր էր գցում էն գլխավոր հաղթանակի վրա, ասի թաքցնեմ էդ փաստը հանրությունից, էն էլ :Blush: 
բայց տի մալադեց , շնորհավո՜ր ,  Նոր Տարին  առաջին տեղով ես դիմավորելու :Thumbup:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.12.2009)

----------


## Արամ

կարամ հիմա գրանցվեմ՞՞՞

----------


## Legolas

> կարամ հիմա գրանցվեմ՞՞՞


Կարաս , ուղղակի միավորներդ 0 ից ա հաշվելու , առաջին մրցափուլն ավարտվեց , հաջորդ խաղը Փետրվարին ա:

----------


## Davo'o

> 


Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:

----------

Legolas (11.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիշեցնում եմ,որ այսօր կազմերը փոխելու վերջին օրն է, շտապեք :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Էս ինչ լավ բան ա, բայց չհասկացա Սօնի 2 ի ֆուտբոլնա՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ մենեջերի տիպի բանա` հիմնված իրական արդյունքների վրա :Smile: 
Ուղղակի հաղթողին կարծեմ PlayStation  են տալիս :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ մենեջերի տիպի բանա` հիմնված իրական արդյունքների վրա
> Ուղղակի հաղթողին կարծեմ PlayStation  են տալիս


Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես վիդե դնես, տենամ գոնե կարամ խաղա՞մ, իսկ չգիտեք այնպիսի սայթ որ կարելի կլինի Սօնի 2 ֆուտբոլը խաղանք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես վիդե դնես, տենամ գոնե կարամ խաղա՞մ, իսկ չգիտեք այնպիսի սայթ որ կարելի կլինի Սօնի 2 ֆուտբոլը խաղանք:


Վիդեոյի բան չկա, ընտրում ես թիմ ու ՉԼ-ում քո խաղացողների խփած գոլերի ու այլ ասպեկտների պարագայում քեզ գալիս են միավորներ :Smile:  Ընդամենը այդքանը :Smile:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Վիդեոյի բան չկա, ընտրում ես թիմ ու ՉԼ-ում քո խաղացողների խփած գոլերի ու այլ ասպեկտների պարագայում քեզ գալիս են միավորներ Ընդամենը այդքանը


Ես էլ գիտեմ համ էլ ես եմ խաղացնում խաղացողներիս, բայց դրա հետաքրքիրը որնա՞

----------


## Taurus

> Ես էլ գիտեմ համ էլ ես եմ խաղացնում խաղացողներիս, բայց դրա հետաքրքիրը որնա՞


Ինչքանով էս դու ճիշտ գուշակում խաղի ընթացքն ու խաղին մասնակից ֆուտբոլիստների հաջողությունները

----------

Gayl (16.02.2010), Yellow Raven (16.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*1 Bumbarca Edd Gevorgyan 46 318* 
2 Legolas Armenio Khachatryan 19 302 
3 FC Eldorado Vahe Meliksetyan 33 288 
4 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 16 284 
5 Zonefootball Vahram Mezhlumyan 25 275 
6 Еl Мejor REAL_ist realmadrid.am 42 269 
7 Barsenal Nerses AM 26 246 
8 S1525 Suren kapitan 16 242 
9 Reds Aram Vardanyan 16 231 
10 ԿԱԼԱՆԱՈՐ ԱԽՊԵՐՆԵՐԸ Hayko ? 22 219 
11 Barca_Forever Hayk Simonyan 27 200

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մրցաշարային Աղյուսակը 1/8 եզրափակչի խաղերից հետո`



Լրացուցիչ մրցաշարի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը 1/8 եզրափակիչ խաղերից հետո`

----------


## Ռեդ

> *1 Bumbarca Edd Gevorgyan 46 318* 
> 2 Legolas Armenio Khachatryan 19 302 
> 3 FC Eldorado Vahe Meliksetyan 33 288 
> 4 RealMadrid.am Davit Galstyan 16 284 
> 5 Zonefootball Vahram Mezhlumyan 25 275 
> 6 Еl Мejor REAL_ist realmadrid.am 42 269 
> 7 Barsenal Nerses AM 26 246 
> 8 S1525 Suren kapitan 16 242 
> *9 Reds Aram Vardanyan 16 231* 
> ...


Ո՞նց  :Shok:  Էս ես հլա խաղի մեջ ե՞մ: Պիտի որ դուրս լինեի եկած:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այսօր կազմերն ուղղեկու վերջին օրն է քառորդ եզրափակիչներից առաջ :Smile:  Արագացրեք :Wink:

----------

h.s. (30.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եվս մեկ անգամ հիշեցում` մոտակա խաղերից առաջ :Smile: 
Էս տուրից հետո կդնեմ աղյուսակները, մենակ ասեմ, որ երկու առաջնությունում էլ առաջատարը ես եմ :Blush:  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այսօր առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչներ օրն է :Smile: 
Առաաաջ  :Goblin:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են անել անհնարինը` շրջանցել ինձ, ձևափոխեք ձեր կազմերն ու պատրաստվեք երկրորդ կիսաեզրափակիչներին :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Ես թեման կամաց-կամաց իմ օրագրինա վերածվում :Jpit:

----------


## Davo'o

Սկսում ենք նոր ֆենտեզի մրցաշրջանը: Դար ակումբի լիգայի միանալու համար պետք անհրաժեշտ տեղում մուտքագրել հետևյալ կոդը 78749-15007

----------

Legolas (14.09.2010), Yellow Raven (12.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ես թեմայում առաջին անգամ եմ բացատրեք իմաստը

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես թեմայում առաջին անգամ եմ բացատրեք իմաստը


Կարդա առաջին գրառումը:

----------

tikopx (12.09.2010), Yellow Raven (12.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

կարանք թիմը փոփոխենք կամ նման բաներ կան?

----------


## Davo'o

> կարանք թիմը փոփոխենք կամ նման բաներ կան?


Հա, Տիկ ջան, կան: Բայց մի հատ ծանոթացի, նոր հարցեր տուր:

----------


## tikopx

մի հատ ՊՄ գրի ելի , ոնց եմ կարգավորում ` ասենք 4-4-3 դնեմ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մոտակա օրերս անցած մրցաշրջանի հաղթողն էլ կմիանա ձեզ :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Միացա, բայց 4 հոգի ենք, հեչ լավ չի :Sad: 
Ժողովուրդ, դեռ 3:30 ժամ ունեք, գրանցվեք քանի ուշ չի :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

ես շուտվանից գրանցված էի, հեսա ես էլ կմիանամ

----------

Yellow Raven (14.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վաղը երկրորդ տուրն է, կարող եք դզել-փչել ձեր կազմերը :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

խաղացող կա՞, մեռել ա էս թեման  :Jpit: 

սուսուփուս ենք խաղում մի տեսակ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> խաղացող կա՞, մեռել ա էս թեման 
> 
> սուսուփուս ենք խաղում մի տեսակ


Ես խաղում եմ, բայց էս տարի լավ չեմ խաղում :Sad: 
Դրա համար էլ ձենս փորիցս դուրս չի գալիս :Jpit:

----------


## Taurus

Ես նոր սարքեցի Akumb.am լիգան
լիգային միանալու համար, մտեք այստեղ 
էս էլ կոդդը 54476-14521

----------

Yellow Raven (12.09.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

խաղացող կա՞

----------

